# Orkut Scrapper 2.0.1 Relaunched



## BINNY (Oct 5, 2006)

HI,

Checkout this...

*insideorkut.blogspot.com/2006/10/orkut-scrapper-relaunches-20-version.html


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 5, 2006)

bhai if u r the developer of this extension, then i wud like to point out that if u r using auto login feature of this extension, then while logging in URL shows ur password!!! i m using ff 1.5.0.7 with adblock, adblock filterset, customize google, fasterfox, gmail manager, flashblock, IE Tab, PDF Download, TAb MIx Plus, Google Notebook and Orkut Scrapper 2.0.1


----------



## BINNY (Oct 6, 2006)

HI,

I know about this bug, this is because the title shows the starting and ending characters of the URL while logging in . I will try to sort out a solution for this. 

Anyways , thanks for reminding me....Enjoy Orkutting...!


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 6, 2006)

woah!
loads of people may know me pass by now!


----------



## JGuru (Oct 6, 2006)

LOL, Then the application must be renamed as 'Password Displayer' or 'Password Stealer'!!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 6, 2006)

also if i click reply to scrap in the scrap notification, it opens up in new window, i wud like it to open in new tab in the current window

also u shud mention about the password thingy in readme or something!!


----------



## blueshift (Oct 6, 2006)

a source code would be great!


----------



## BINNY (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi,

I have found out a solution to hide ur password in Autologin. When u enter ur password in the Autologin   add & and then type some nonsense...then click ok..Now ur password will not be displayed


Example :

Username : yourusername

Passowrd : yourpassword&typesomething


----------



## JGuru (Oct 8, 2006)

@Shwetanshu, Your problem can be very easily solved!!
 In the FireFox browser, go to the menu 'Edit' -> "Preferences' 
 This will open the 'Firefox Preferences' dialog.
 Now click on the button 'Tab' , here select "Force links that open new windows to open in",
 Under it select the radiobutton 'a new tab'.
 Click on 'Close'.
 Your problem is solved!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 11, 2006)

well i dont want that option enabled... it creates probem while using sites like aradi...


----------



## blueshift (Oct 11, 2006)

Theres Image attachment option but the images are coming as forbidden.


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 27, 2006)

hey is there anyway to use such bar in Opera... i dont like firefox that much.


----------



## rahul286 (Nov 16, 2006)

Using Orkut From Mobile Devices!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/11/11/using-orkut-from-mobile-devices/

Orkut: Finally a scrapbook flooder for new orkut codes!!!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/08/08/orkut-finally-a-scrapbook-flooder-for-new-orkut-codes/

UPDATED :: Orkut - Send a common scrap to all ur friends with one click!!! (working version)
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/11/orkut-send-a-common-scrap-to-all-ur-friends-with-one-click/

Orkut Scrapbook to RSS Feeds - Now check your scraps without logging into orkut!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/05/14/...check-your-scraps-without-logging-into-orkut/

Subscribe to RSS Feed of Your Favorite Orkut Communities
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/07/...uned-without-logging-into-your-orkut-account/

Orkut Scrap Deleter Script! (Anti-Flooding)
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/04/03/orkut-scrap-deleter-script-anti-flooding/

Orkut Pics Enlarger Script!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/03/30/orkut-pics-enlarger-script/

Finding Email Id of any Orkut user! Its working again 
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/finding-email-id-of-any-orkut-user-its-working-again/

Hide your orkut profile name again!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/hide-your-orkut-profile-name-again/

Firefox: Orkut Toolbar for Firefox 2.0
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/01/19/firefox-orkut-toolbar-for-firefox-20/

And The List Goes on...
More tricks about Firefox, Adsense, Blogging, Windows & Hacking!

Coutsey: *www.devilsworkshop.org


----------



## subimal (May 10, 2007)

After receiving new scrap also the extension is showing *"None has scrapped you"*. Please solve 

Subimal


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2007)

rahul286 said:
			
		

> One Click Add to friend-list
> *rb286.blogspot.com/2006/08/on...iend-list.html
> 
> Orkut One-Click ScrapBook & Album Viewer
> ...



Correct the links. Seems when trying to copy, links broke.


----------



## rahul286 (Jun 17, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Correct the links. Seems when trying to copy, links broke.



Links are corrected! Check post above urs!


----------



## netguy (Jul 2, 2007)

hey guys! need some help regarding orkut
accidentally i blocked a friend and now i cant send him scraps nor i can re-add him
what shuld i do now????
plz..


----------

